# لعمل إطارات جميلة للصور



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (26 يناير 2008)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس 
اله واحد امين *

http://pixhost.eu/avaxhome/avaxhome/2007-10-28/***een.jpg[/IMG[/CENTER]]


[B][FONT="Arial Black"][SIZE="5"][COLOR="Red"][CENTER]برنامج Framing Studio v1.76 [/CENTER][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]

[IMG]http://www.abc4web.com/vb/uploaded/1/abo_fm_2.jpg

لتحميل البرنامج
http://ams-soft.com/framing/FS.zip
كراك البرنامج 
http://www.zshare.net/download/338942810991e6/
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Framing Studio 1.83


*تحميل البرنامج 
الحجم 2.21 م.ب 

http://ams-soft.com/framing/FS.zip

التسجيل 


الاسم (اي اسم)


كود:
any name
السيريل 


كود:
48000FG4 - A53HA - C3HF57*​


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*****Master
صورة 1







1- فتح ملف
2-حفظ الملف
3-أدخال صورة من ماسح الضوئي سكانير
4-طباعة الصورة 
5-لرجوع خطوة الى الوراء في حالة حدوث خطأ في التصميم
6-نسخ 
7-لصق
8-قص قطعة من صورة
9-لتغير لمعان الصورة ولعكس الالوان
10-تغير حجم الصورة
11-عكس الوان الصورة الى الابيض والاسود
12- عكس الوان الصورة الى اللون الرمادي
13-عكس الصورة 180 درجة
14-عكس الصورة 90 درجة الى جهة اليسار

صورة 2 








نقوم بالضغط على فتح ملف المشار عليه بالرقم 1 
2- بعدها نقوم باختيار الصورة المراد وضع البرواز عليها
3- نضغط على Open المشار اليه برقم 3

صورة 3





بعد ذلك تظهر لنا الصورة التي اخترناها بعد ذلك نقوم بالضغط على الزر الايمن للفارة لتظهر لنا
لائحة البراويز الموجوده في البرنامج نختار اي نوع نريد (انا قمت باختيار النوع الاول)

صورة 4
http://www.c4arab.com/images/lessons/software/pic/*****master/*****3.gif
بعد ذلك يظهر لنا شباك صغير الذي يحتوي على انواع البراويز الموجوده في البرنامج نقوم
باختيار النوع الذي نريده كما صورة ظاهر في صورة التي يشير اليها الرقم 1
بعد ذلك نقوم بتحديد حجم الصورة ان يكون حجم كبير او متوسط او صغير
ولرؤية البرواز الذي اخترناه نضغط على الزر المشار عليه بالرقم 5 وللموافقه نضغط على 
الزر المشار عليه بالرقم 4 وللالغاء نقوم بالضغط على الزر المشار عليه بالرقم 6
صورة 5 :

http://www.c4arab.com/images/lessons/software/pic/*****master/*****4.gif

بعد ذلك نقوم بعمليه الحفظ وذلك بالضغط على الزر المشار عليه بالرقم 1 وتحديد اسم 
الملف كما هو ظاهر عند رقم 2 ونضغط على Save 
صورة 6:







هنالك عمل رائع ايضا يقدمه البرنامج وهو اضافة صورة مثل بالونات وورود للصور 
وذلك بالضغط على Paint ومن ثم اختيار Apply Rubber Stamp

صورة 7 :




فتتظهر لنا هذه الشاشة الجديده نقوم في المقطع رقم واحد باختيار الصورة المراد وضعها
على الصورة الاصلية وفي المكان رقم 2 هنالك المزيد منها , بعد ذلك نقوم باختيار الصورة
التي نريد وضعها من المكان المشار عليه بصورة 3 المظلله باللون الاحمر وبعد كل هذا
نذهب الى الصورة ونختار المكان المناسب ونضغط بالفارة عليه بالزر الايسر.
وفي حالة الموافقة على وضع الصورة على البرواز نضغط على
Apply Stamps
واذا لم تعجبنا واردنا الالغاء نضغط على Cancel 
ونقوم بالحفظ من جديد اذا حصل اي تغير عليها.


موقع البرنامج 

http://www.galleriasoftware.com/*****master/fminfo.htm

لتحميل البرنامج مع  كمليته هنا 
http://www.galleriasoftware.com/*****master/downfm.htm
 والسريال انا حجيبه لحضرتكم قريب​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لعمل إطارات جميلة للصور*

برنامج  الاخير  *****Master
السريل بتاعه اه 
Name: Bush Jr
s/n: D8383VMDKKAAAL-LLF4VVIII34AAAAA-LLF4VVIII34AA1-1


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لعمل إطارات جميلة للصور*

من فضلك يااخى قولى ادخل ازاى


----------



## Yes_Or_No (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لعمل إطارات جميلة للصور*

*الشرح عند في الصورة اللي في البوست الاولني *

*وكمان رابط التحميل الاستاذ منزله*

*شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل *


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لعمل إطارات جميلة للصور*

شكرا على مروركم وححول انزل الشرح بتاعه قريب لكل برنامج على حدا  
ربنا يبارك فيكم ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس


----------



## †+Rosita+† (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لعمل إطارات جميلة للصور*

*شكرا اوى على البرامج والشرح
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لعمل إطارات جميلة للصور*

*†+Rosita+† 
ربنا يبارك فيكى وشكرا على مرورك *​


----------



## +مادونا+ (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لعمل إطارات جميلة للصور*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور الرب يباركك


----------



## noraa (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لعمل إطارات جميلة للصور*

شكرا لتعب محبتكم والرب يحفظكم


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لعمل إطارات جميلة للصور*

ميرسي ليك
موقع جميل اوى بجد
ربنا يعوضك​


----------

